
Good JavaScript front end libraries? - mercurial
I&#x27;m interested in finding a way of organizing our frontend code. Right now, it&#x27;s a C# backend with a jQuery plus view&#x2F;presenter pattern frontend, and the complexity has sufficiently grown that it&#x27;s not the way forward.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something to replace our frontend, with one-way data flow (so no Angular&#x2F;Ember).<p>Things I&#x27;m looking at right now:<p>- React + Redux: seems to have a lot of traction, an existing ecosystem, and a relatively small surface. Not to impressed over the fact that it looks like very watered-down FRP<p>- Cycle: looks interesting but seems to have very little mindshare comparatively. Don&#x27;t know how it behaves without Node
======
lollipop25
React + Reflux + Immutable

\- React, for obvious reasons.

\- Reflux, a simplified Flux architecture.

\- Immutable, eliminates the temptation of mutation.

\- Write in ES6+, take advantage of the new shorthand syntax and features.

And plan your architecture and convention in advance. You don't want to be
discussing tabs vs spaces, 4-char vs 2-char indents, naming components,
generic vs specific components, tooling and deployment strategies that midway
of development.

------
michaelcarter
Dart + w_flux would be a great combo for C# devs!

\- Strong typing

\- No build times

\- One-way data flow

\- React for views

[https://github.com/Workiva/w_flux](https://github.com/Workiva/w_flux)

------
arisAlexis
take a look at Ractive.js . It is minimal, you can write custom js code as you
like for getting data from the server and you don't need to spend weeks
learning it.

